# Chest surgery



## JoeDos (24 Feb 2014)

Hello, I am worried that my surgery I had is going to get my application denied because of this surgery. The surgery was for Gynecomastia nothing serious in the slightest I recovered well and the surgery was months ago, I have been doing physical fitness with no issues at all. So I guess my question is will this disqualify me? Or will the CFRC just ask me to get extra papers signed from the surgeon?


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2014)

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Hello, I am worried that my surgery I had is going to get my application denied because of this surgery. The surgery was for Gynecomastia nothing serious in the slightest I recovered well and the surgery was months ago, I have been doing physical fitness with no issues at all. So I guess my question is will this disqualify me? Or will the CFRC just ask me to get extra papers signed from the surgeon?



In all likelihood  yes to the red bit...it isn't like you just had a quintuple bypass done or have ongoing issues.  Only way for certain you'll know though is to go through the process.

MM


----------



## JoeDos (24 Feb 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> In all likelihood  yes to the red bit...it isn't like you just had a quintuple bypass done or have ongoing issues.  Only way for certain you'll know though is to go through the process.
> 
> MM



So it's possible to get disqualified just for simple cosmetic surgery?..... Well now I am regretting getting the surgery......


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Feb 2014)

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> So it's possible to get disqualified just for simple cosmetic surgery?..... Well now I am regretting getting the surgery......



No one here has your medical information or has seen you and evaluated in person, therefore we are only getting the information you are telling us, so yes there is a possibility further information would be required on the part of the medical staff, and yes there is also a possibility of being medically disqualified, that is not something anyone here can determine though.  If you had taken the time read any of the numerous threads in the medical section you would see this is a common theme.


----------



## KerryBlue (24 Feb 2014)

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Well now I am regretting getting the surgery......



I'm sorry but this is just plain dumb. Why on earth would you ever regret getting surgery? If you had it it was obviously important to bettering your life and health, is joining the forces really more important then your health? Would you be a good soldier if you weren't in good health because you were putting off surgery?


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is just plain dumb. Why on earth would you ever regret getting surgery? If you had it it was obviously important to bettering your life and health, is joining the forces really more important then your health? Would you be a good soldier if you weren't in good health because you were putting off surgery?



You should probably read what he said - since the surgery was cosmetic...



			
				J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> So it's possible to get disqualified just for simple cosmetic surgery?..... Well now I am regretting getting the surgery......



Read what I said...and as HM said, I'm just going by what you're telling me.  We will NEVER give you a 100% guarantee on anything here, snce there isn't one.  I've known people that have had that surgery have no problems getting in and others that did - because there were underlying issues they accidentally on purpose didn't mention when they asked the question and when then got the answer they wanted to hear, they promptly took that to the CFRC.  Each case is individual and decided on as such BY THE RECRUIT MEDICAL OFFICE, in concert with the PA/Senior Med Tech doing your medical, your family doctor and any specialists involved with your care...NOT BY US ON THIS WEBSITE.

MM


----------



## JoeDos (24 Feb 2014)

Sorry Hatchet I was just asking a simple question I realize you guys aren't doctors or anything just wanted to know if it was possible to get disqualified for a minor surgery.

Nothing had actually effected my health the surgery was just because of cosmetics, I even had them biopsy to make sure it wasn't related to cancer or anything (Which it wasn't), I appreciate the reply everyone, and at this point its just a wait and see, I will probably get my surgeon's office to fax over the pre op and post op reports to me and will bring them in when I get to my medical. 

I think I have got my answers, thanks all.


----------



## medicineman (24 Feb 2014)

I'm certainly not a doctor, but have had to stay in several Holiday Inns Express...and did several recruit medicals in the past (not as many as others that skulk around here).  Like I said, unless there is something you aren't telling us, it shouldn't be an issue, but the caveat is that I have seen stranger things in the past.  I've even had family doctor notes show up that revealed that the person had in fact lied to the medical staff about a direct question that was asked of them - there is a line that says "Have you treated this person for anyother significant issues in the past?"...amazing what shows up sometimes.  Those people ended up having their entire process stopped outright because of that one question.

Anyhow, I think we've beaten this to death.  I wouldn't fret too much, but have that info on hand from your surgeon and your Family doc too if you were referred.

Good luck.

MM


----------

